# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  معدل کتبی پایین هرگز مانع قبولی شما در برترین رشته ها نمیشود!!!

## mehdi bey

چندی است که این صدای موج تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی(همون کتبی سوم) بین بچه های کنکور بسیار به گوش میرسد...اولا باید گفت همین طور که میدونید خود سازمان گفته تاثیر 25 ـه... اما با بررسی هایی که خود کردم و همین طور خیلی دیگه از بچه هم در همین انجمن انجام دادن به این نتیجه رسیدیم که حداکثر تاثیر اون +و - 10% است؟ بله واقعا همینه!!!
2  کارنامه  از بچه های کنکور سراسری رو پیدا کردم(از سال 93) که کاملا گواهی بر این موضوعه!!!!
از زیر گروه تجربی....تمام درصدهای این دو نفر به غیر از یکی از دروس(نسبتا کم اهمیت-زمین) کاملا مشابه اند!!
امـــــــــــــــــــا!
معدل یکی از اونا 11:26 و دیگری 18:14 است!
درصد ها هم که مشابه!به نظر شما رتبه اینا چقدر اختلاف داشته باشه خوبه؟
450تا! بله 450 تا :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 
لینک این کارنامه ها Download
اگه واقعا بنا بر این باشه که این معدله بخواد جای تلاش تو رو بگیره بدون سخت در اشتباهی و به این شکل نیست!!و صد البته بر و بچه سارمان سنجش برای بچه هایی که توبه کرده اند هم جایگاه vip در نظر گرفته!!آره داداش گفتم در جریان باشی!:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):

همیشه موفق یاشید

ی چیز دیگه ما آدم های واقعا از مینیمم ها به چه جاهایی میرسیم منظورم اون معدل زیر 12 ای ها که شریف و بهشتی قبول میشن!؟!! :Yahoo (35): 

میدونی چرا؟؟؟؟

چون بهشت را به بها(تلاش) دهند نه به بهانه(معدل و ...)!!!:yahoo (3):
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.در اینجا لازم میدانم به منظوره اوسکولی بعضی از دوستان براتون بنویسم که
برای مشاهده این فایل ها باید در مدیافایر(سرور هاست) اکانت داشته باشین...یعنی با اکانت وارد بشین(account permimum)
البته نیازی به خرید و ایجاد اکانت هم نیست...چون اگه یکم تو فظا بگردید خود دوستان عزیزمون(هکریست های  وطن)براتون اکانت رو از قبل ساختن!!!!
یه چیز دیگه...
شما نمیتوانید آنها را دانلود کنید:yahoo (4):!!!!!!!!چون آنها در حالت view only میباشند...
شرمنده دیگه!

----------


## Parloo

*راضی ام ازت*

----------


## M-Amin

> چندی است که این صدای موج تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی(همون کتبی سوم) بین بچه های کنکور بسیار به گوش میرسد...اولا باید گفت همین طور که میدونید خود سازمان گفته تاثیر 25 ـه... اما با بررسی هایی که خود کردم و همین طور خیلی دیگه از بچه هم در همین انجمن انجام دادن به این نتیجه رسیدیم که حداکثر تاثیر اون +و - 10% است؟ بله واقعا همینه!!!
> 2  کارنامه  از بچه های کنکور سراسری رو پیدا کردم(از سال 93) که کاملا گواهی بر این موضوعه!!!!
> از زیر گروه تجربی....تمام درصدهای این دو نفر به غیر از یکی از دروس(نسبتا کم اهمیت-زمین) کاملا مشابه اند!!
> امـــــــــــــــــــا!
> معدل یکی از اونا 11:26 و دیگری 18:14 است!
> درصد ها هم که مشابه!به نظر شما رتبه اینا چقدر اختلاف داشته باشه خوبه؟
> 450تا! بله 450 تا
> لینک این کارنامه ها http://www.mediafire.com/sferwg8sdg4.pdf
> اگه واقعا بنا بر این باشه که این معدله بخواد جای تلاش تو رو بگیره بدون سخت در اشتباهی و به این شکل نیست!!و صد البته بر و بچه سارمان سنجش برای بچه هایی که توبه کرده اند هم جایگاه vip در نظر گرفته!!آره داداش گفتم در جریان باشی!:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
> ...


450 تااا اختلاف داشت؟؟؟!!! :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (110):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13):  :Yahoo (13): 
چهقدر زیاااد؟؟؟فکر میکردم کمتر باشه :Y (463):  :Y (439):  :Y (424):

----------


## Dayi javad

لینکت مشکل داره  :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Rezvane

الان 450 تا کمه برادر؟  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## SNIPER

450 تا یعنی تفاوت بین داروسازی و دامپزشکی.

----------


## javad76

لطفا لینک درستی بذارین

----------


## MahMoUoD

450 تا در مقابل حرف بعضی از دوستان که میگن معدل پایین رتبه 4000 رو میکنه 9000 کمه!!

----------


## JoKeR

ببینید اگه هردوی اینها 100% میزدند باز اخلاف رتبشون 400 می بود؟ 

تاثیرش تراز به تراز فرق میکنه.

----------


## Ahmad-Rp

خدا رو شکر چون از بعضی ها میشنیدم میگفتن رتبه 4000 میاره رو 9000

----------


## DR Matrix

7  نمره تاثیر معدل 450 تا اختلاف رتبه.. واقعا تاثیر آنچنانی نداشته پس، کسی که نتونه این تاثیر جزیی رو جبران کن حقش نیس رشته های تاپ بخونه ... پس خیلیا الکی  گردن سازمان سنجش نندازن کمبوداشونو

----------


## mika

خیالم راحت شد
خداروشکر
اگه میشه لینک کارنامه ها رو درست کنید 
ممنون

----------


## After4Ever

بستگی داره...
می تونه تاثیر 3 هزار تایی باشه برای یک نفر که رتبه 7 هزار شده

----------


## mpaarshin

> چندی است که این صدای موج تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی(همون کتبی سوم) بین بچه های کنکور بسیار به گوش میرسد...اولا باید گفت همین طور که میدونید خود سازمان گفته تاثیر 25 ـه... اما با بررسی هایی که خود کردم و همین طور خیلی دیگه از بچه هم در همین انجمن انجام دادن به این نتیجه رسیدیم که حداکثر تاثیر اون +و - 10% است؟ بله واقعا همینه!!!
> 2  کارنامه  از بچه های کنکور سراسری رو پیدا کردم(از سال 93) که کاملا گواهی بر این موضوعه!!!!
> از زیر گروه تجربی....تمام درصدهای این دو نفر به غیر از یکی از دروس(نسبتا کم اهمیت-زمین) کاملا مشابه اند!!
> امـــــــــــــــــــا!
> معدل یکی از اونا 11:26 و دیگری 18:14 است!
> درصد ها هم که مشابه!به نظر شما رتبه اینا چقدر اختلاف داشته باشه خوبه؟
> 450تا! بله 450 تا
> لینک این کارنامه ها http://www.mediafire.com/sferwg8sdg4.pdf
> اگه واقعا بنا بر این باشه که این معدله بخواد جای تلاش تو رو بگیره بدون سخت در اشتباهی و به این شکل نیست!!و صد البته بر و بچه سارمان سنجش برای بچه هایی که توبه کرده اند هم جایگاه vip در نظر گرفته!!آره داداش گفتم در جریان باشی!:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
> ...


لطفا لینک رو درست کن تا منطقی ادم قضاوت کنه وقتی لینکت خرابه از کجا معلوم حرفت راست باشه

----------


## gole yas

*سلام معدل تاثیر داره خیلی هم تاثیر داره به فرض اینکه شما معدلت 11 باشه و 500 نفر هم  تغییرت بده یعنی باید هر درس را بالا 75 بزنی فکر کردید با این مفهمی شدن سوالات 75 درصد کاره اسونی هستش و کسی که معدلش 10 هستش ایا میتونه؟؟؟؟؟ اره میتونه و از 10000 نفر یک نفر و دوما مثلا شما بخواین ی رشته خوب قبول بشین 500 تا که هیچ بگو 100 بهترین دانشگاه و رشته را از دس دادید*

----------


## niـhan

*This page cannot be found...*

----------


## -Morteza-

دوستان همچین بی تاثیر هم نیستا
یکی از هم استانی های ما پزشکی شهرکرد رو با سهمیه بومی و رتبه 1700 نیورد
در صورتی که کسی با رتبه 2000از یزد آورد
برسی که کردن دیدن معدل کسی که شهرکرد بوده 16 بوده اما کسی که یزد بوده 19 بوده معدلش 
پس بچسبید به درس
اینو بیشتر برا سال سومی ها گفتم یه تکونی به خودشون بدن

----------


## shadab shariati

> چندی است که این صدای موج تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی(همون کتبی سوم) بین بچه های کنکور بسیار به گوش میرسد...اولا باید گفت همین طور که میدونید خود سازمان گفته تاثیر 25 ـه... اما با بررسی هایی که خود کردم و همین طور خیلی دیگه از بچه هم در همین انجمن انجام دادن به این نتیجه رسیدیم که حداکثر تاثیر اون +و - 10% است؟ بله واقعا همینه!!!
> 2  کارنامه  از بچه های کنکور سراسری رو پیدا کردم(از سال 93) که کاملا گواهی بر این موضوعه!!!!
> از زیر گروه تجربی....تمام درصدهای این دو نفر به غیر از یکی از دروس(نسبتا کم اهمیت-زمین) کاملا مشابه اند!!
> امـــــــــــــــــــا!
> معدل یکی از اونا 11:26 و دیگری 18:14 است!
> درصد ها هم که مشابه!به نظر شما رتبه اینا چقدر اختلاف داشته باشه خوبه؟
> 450تا! بله 450 تا
> لینک این کارنامه ها http://www.mediafire.com/sferwg8sdg4.pdf
> اگه واقعا بنا بر این باشه که این معدله بخواد جای تلاش تو رو بگیره بدون سخت در اشتباهی و به این شکل نیست!!و صد البته بر و بچه سارمان سنجش برای بچه هایی که توبه کرده اند هم جایگاه vip در نظر گرفته!!آره داداش گفتم در جریان باشی!:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
> ...


من خودم واقعا اعتقاد دارم با تلاش میشه معدل پایینو جبران کرد...ولی برای من که خیلی خیلی معدلم تاثیر داشت امسال...(معدلم 19/15) چون درصدهامو بدون تاثیر معدل وارد کردم رتبم بی نهایت بیشتر شد ی چیزی حدود 30 هزارتا

----------


## Mohammad DH

> *سلام معدل تاثیر داره خیلی هم تاثیر داره به فرض اینکه شما معدلت 11 باشه و 500 نفر هم  تغییرت بده یعنی باید هر درس را بالا 75 بزنی فکر کردید با این مفهمی شدن سوالات 75 درصد کاره اسونی هستش و کسی که معدلش 10 هستش ایا میتونه؟؟؟؟؟ اره میتونه و از 10000 نفر یک نفر و دوما مثلا شما بخواین ی رشته خوب قبول بشین 500 تا که هیچ بگو 100 بهترین دانشگاه و رشته را از دس دادید*


پستتو خوندم یاد اون شخصیت تو گالیور افتادم می گفت من می دونم نمی شه... من می دونم ما می میریم...  :Yahoo (21):   :yahoo (4):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> من خودم واقعا اعتقاد دارم با تلاش میشه معدل پایینو جبران کرد...ولی برای من که خیلی خیلی معدلم تاثیر داشت امسال...(معدلم 19/15) چون درصدهامو بدون تاثیر معدل وارد کردم رتبم بی نهایت بیشتر شد ی چیزی حدود 30 هزارتا


30هزار تا؟!؟!؟!امکان نداره
معدل 19؟؟!؟! 
یا 15؟؟

----------


## shadab shariati

> 30هزار تا؟!؟!؟!امکان نداره
> معدل 19؟؟!؟! 
> یا 15؟؟


چه دلیلی داره دروغ بگم اخه !
19

----------


## Afsane-IN

> چه دلیلی داره دروغ بگم اخه !
> 19


مگه میشه معدل 19 سی هزار تا بکشه پایین؟ 
الان معدل 19 بده؟!؟ :Yahoo (77): 
درصدات چی بوده؟

----------


## MahMoUoD

> چه دلیلی داره دروغ بگم اخه !
> 19


 :Yahoo (13): 
اونوقت اگه معدل مثلا 10 باشه رتبه به بی نهایت میل میکنه؟!!   :Yahoo (110): 

بحث تاثیر معدل روی چند هزار تاست. نهایتا چهار پنج هزار.
نه دیگه سی هزار!

----------


## shadab shariati

معدلم خیلی خیلی کمکم کرد چون درصدام واقعا افتضاحه 
زیست:صفر-  زمین:4 - ریاضی:صفر-  فیزیک:4  -شیمی:6/7 - ادبیات:30 - عربی:10- دین وزندگی:50 - زبان:21/4
البته بعضیاشون دقیق یادم نبودها تقریبی...

----------


## mpaarshin

> دوستان همچین بی تاثیر هم نیستا
> یکی از هم استانی های ما پزشکی شهرکرد رو با سهمیه بومی و رتبه 1700 نیورد
> در صورتی که کسی با رتبه 2000از یزد آورد
> برسی که کردن دیدن معدل کسی که شهرکرد بوده 16 بوده اما کسی که یزد بوده 19 بوده معدلش 
> پس بچسبید به درس
> اینو بیشتر برا سال سومی ها گفتم یه تکونی به خودشون بدن


مگه تو انتخاب رشته هم به معدلت نگاه میکنن بعد پذیرش میکنن؟؟؟
پس اینجوریه معدل از کنکور هم مهم تره

----------


## Afsane-IN

> معدلم خیلی خیلی کمکم کرد چون درصدام واقعا افتضاحه 
> زیست:صفر-  زمین:4 - ریاضی:صفر-  فیزیک:4  -شیمی:6/7 - ادبیات:30 - عربی:10- دین وزندگی:50 - زبان:21/4
> البته بعضیاشون دقیق یادم نبودها تقریبی...


کمکت کرد؟ مگه نمیگی 30 هزار تا کم کرد رتبتو؟ بلاخره 30 هزار تا زیاد کرد یا کم کرد؟

----------


## shadab shariati

> اونوقت اگه معدل مثلا 10 باشه رتبه به بی نهایت میل میکنه؟!!  
> 
> بحث تاثیر معدل روی چند هزار تاست. نهایتا چهار پنج هزار.
> نه دیگه سی هزار!


نمیدونم والا من چیزی رو ک تو سایت قلمچی وارد کردم و دیدم گفتم....
بعدم اون معدل 10 ک میگید ب درصداش بستگی داره .....درکل هم معدل هم درصدها مهمن...ولی درصدها خیلی مهمتر...

----------


## shadab shariati

> کمکت کرد؟ مگه نمیگی 30 هزار تا کم کرد رتبتو؟ بلاخره 30 هزار تا زیاد کرد یا کم کرد؟


نبابا میگم خیلی خیلی کمکم کرد... 30000تا کم کرد
فرض کن مثلا 60000بشه 30000

----------


## Afsane-IN

> نبابا میگم خیلی خیلی کمکم کرد... 30000تا کم کرد
> فرض کن مثلا 60000بشه 30000


آهااان
وای خدا نکشتت سکته کردم :Yahoo (21):  فک کردم معدل 19 30000 تا بدتر کرده :Yahoo (13):

----------


## shadab shariati

> آهااان
> وای خدا نکشتت سکته کردم فک کردم معدل 19 30000 تا بدتر کرده


 :Yahoo (4):  خخخ نبابا !

----------


## _ZAPATA_

> خخخ نبابا !



آخر سر رتبت چند شد؟؟

----------


## shadab shariati

> آخر سر رتبت چند شد؟؟


دیگه از این درصدای قشنگ قشنگم خودت بفهم....

----------


## Afsane-IN

> دیگه از این درصدای قشنگ قشنگم خودت بفهم....


کلا هیچی واسه کنکور نخوندی فک کنم :Yahoo (21):  چرا آخه

----------


## shadab shariati

> کلا هیچی واسه کنکور نخوندی فک کنم چرا آخه


اشتباه کردم...... :Yahoo (2):  الانم دارم اشتباهمو تکرار میکنم....هنوز شرو نکردم اینجورم ک پیش میرم موندم واسه سال دیگه.... :Yahoo (19):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> اشتباه کردم...... الانم دارم اشتباهمو تکرار میکنم....هنوز شرو نکردم اینجورم ک پیش میرم موندم واسه سال دیگه....


سال دیگه؟؟ هنوز 4 ماه مونده
واسه تو که فارغ التحصیلی تو 4 ماه میشه آپولو هوا کرد
به خدا اگه من مدرسه نداشتم روزی 18 ساعت میخوندم :Yahoo (21):  
میتونی تو این مدت به رتبه زیر 5000 برسی

----------


## shadab shariati

> سال دیگه؟؟ هنوز 4 ماه مونده
> واسه تو که فارغ التحصیلی تو 4 ماه میشه آپولو هوا کرد
> به خدا اگه من مدرسه نداشتم روزی 18 ساعت میخوندم 
> میتونی تو این مدت به رتبه زیر 5000 برسی


مرسی عزیزم یه کم امیدوارم کردی....
امیدوارم اسفند شرو کنم.... :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Afsane-IN

> مرسی عزیزم یه کم امیدوارم کردی....
> امیدوارم اسفند شرو کنم....


اسفند نه 
فردا :Yahoo (83):

----------


## SNIPER

> اسفند نه 
> فردا


چرا فردا؟ همین الان !  هنوز وقت خواب نشده که !

----------


## hamed2357

لطفا نظرات اینجا را بخونید برای معدل پایینن ها کاملا تحلیل شده باید چه درصدهایی را بزنن برای رتبه ی برتر شدن

----------


## amiredge

> دوستان همچین بی تاثیر هم نیستا
> یکی از هم استانی های ما پزشکی شهرکرد رو با سهمیه بومی و رتبه 1700 نیورد
> در صورتی که کسی با رتبه 2000از یزد آورد
> برسی که کردن دیدن معدل کسی که شهرکرد بوده 16 بوده اما کسی که یزد بوده 19 بوده معدلش 
> پس بچسبید به درس
> اینو بیشتر برا سال سومی ها گفتم یه تکونی به خودشون بدن


چه ربطی داره؟این رتبه ای میدن با تاثیر معدله.مثلا حفتشون با تاثیر معدل شدن 1700 و 2000.پس تو پذیرش فقط به رتبه نگاه میکنن.نه معدل

----------


## mehdi bey

نخیر دیگه این جوریا هم نیست که شما میفرمایید 400تا فرق (مثلا) پزشکی تهران  با شیرازه؟!! نه دیگه در این حد که شما سخت گرفتید!!!
ثانیاً 450 تا اختلاف در مقابل 7 نــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــمره اختلاف معدل هیچه هیچه!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  :Yahoo (39):  
موفق باشید :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mehdi bey

> الان 450 تا کمه برادر؟


آره خیلی کمه...نسبت به اون معدله!!!
 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## MahMoUoD

> نخیر دیگه این جوریا هم نیست که شما میفرمایید 400تا فرق (مثلا) پزشکی تهران  با شیرازه؟!! نه دیگه در این حد که شما سخت گرفتید!!!
> ثانیاً 450 تا اختلاف در مقابل 7 نــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــمره اختلاف معدل هیچه هیچه!!!!!!!!!! 
> موفق باشید


لطفاً لینک دانلود پست اول رو درست کنید

----------


## Humphry Davy

هنوز ما كارنامه اي نديدم 
لينك دانلود خرابه
يا رسيدگي كنيد يا تاپيك رو ببنديد

----------


## mika

*Error 404* *This page cannot be found...*:yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (114):

----------


## mehdi bey

> *Error 404*
> 
> 
> *This page cannot be found...*
> 
> 
> :yahoo (21):


لا عرض پوزش.....لینک اصلاح خواهد شد! :Yahoo (11):

----------


## soghrat

سلام این که تودفترچه نوشته دانشگاه تهران محل تحصیل پردیس فارابی قم 
اون پردیس دولتی هستش؟

----------


## mehdi bey

> سلام این که تودفترچه نوشته دانشگاه تهران محل تحصیل پردیس فارابی قم 
> اون پردیس دولتی هستش؟


بنده اطلاعی ندارم...ولی تا اون جایی که میدونم اکثریت پردیس ها خصوصی اند

----------


## joozef

داداش ولی لینک دانلود هنوز همون مدیا فایر هستا !!!

----------


## mpaarshin

> لا عرض پوزش.....لینک اصلاح خواهد شد!


تا شما لینک رو درست نکنی نمیشه قضاوت کرد

----------


## BackStreetBoys

فک کنم همینطوری خواستی یه جوی درست کنی که معدل کم ، تاثیرش کمه  :Yahoo (21): 

الان دو روزه ،میخوای  2 دونه عکس کارنامه  آپلود کنی!

یا جو نده ، یا لینک کارنامه بزار !

----------


## aidinrezayi

من باور نمیکنم

----------


## mika

سر کاریم ظاهرا

----------


## mehdi bey

متاسفانه امکانش مجدد آپ فابل نیست!!چون که من این هارو 2 ماه پیش آپ کردم...و چند وقت پیش این فابل ها از روی فلشم حذف شد! الان اصل  فایل هارو هم ندارم!!!به عنوان تروجان توسط آنتی و..حذف شد....فایل ها هم همینطور که گفتم فقط حال view دارند نه دانلود...بخاط همین هم نمیشه دوباره جای دیگه ای آپ کرد!!!!:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):

----------


## mpaarshin

> متاسفانه امکانش مجدد آپ فابل نیست!!چون که من این هارو 2 ماه پیش آپ کردم...و چند وقت پیش این فابل ها از روی فلشم حذف شد! الان اصل  فایل هارو هم ندارم!!!به عنوان تروجان توسط آنتی و..حذف شد....فایل ها هم همینطور که گفتم فقط حال view دارند نه دانلود...بخاط همین هم نمیشه دوباره جای دیگه ای آپ کرد!!!!:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):


واقعا فایلی نباشه امکان باور این حرف شما نیست سند باید داشته باشین حتما معدل خیلی بیشتر از این حرفها خراب میکنه البته بستگی به رتبه و منطقه و دیپلم داره

----------


## adel

> چندی است که این صدای موج تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی(همون کتبی سوم) بین بچه های کنکور بسیار به گوش میرسد...اولا باید گفت همین طور که میدونید خود سازمان گفته تاثیر 25 ـه... اما با بررسی هایی که خود کردم و همین طور خیلی دیگه از بچه هم در همین انجمن انجام دادن به این نتیجه رسیدیم که حداکثر تاثیر اون +و - 10% است؟ بله واقعا همینه!!!
> 2  کارنامه  از بچه های کنکور سراسری رو پیدا کردم(از سال 93) که کاملا گواهی بر این موضوعه!!!!
> از زیر گروه تجربی....تمام درصدهای این دو نفر به غیر از یکی از دروس(نسبتا کم اهمیت-زمین) کاملا مشابه اند!!
> امـــــــــــــــــــا!
> معدل یکی از اونا 11:26 و دیگری 18:14 است!
> درصد ها هم که مشابه!به نظر شما رتبه اینا چقدر اختلاف داشته باشه خوبه؟
> 450تا! بله 450 تا
> لینک این کارنامه ها Download
> اگه واقعا بنا بر این باشه که این معدله بخواد جای تلاش تو رو بگیره بدون سخت در اشتباهی و به این شکل نیست!!و صد البته بر و بچه سارمان سنجش برای بچه هایی که توبه کرده اند هم جایگاه vip در نظر گرفته!!آره داداش گفتم در جریان باشی!:yahoo (4)::yahoo (4):
> ...


مشکل از اسکولی جنابعالی خودت هست.
لطفا رعایت کن. ادب نداری ، لازم نیست بی ادبیتو نشون بدی.

کسی که نتونه یه فایل ساده تو مدیا فایر آپلود کنه و لینک بزاره مشخصه....
برای همه مشخصه کی اسکوله.

----------


## Afsane-IN

دوست عزیز من با اکانتم هم وارد میشم فایلی وجود نداره!

----------


## Yek.Doost

> متاسفانه امکانش مجدد آپ فابل نیست!!چون که من این هارو 2 ماه پیش آپ کردم...و چند وقت پیش این فابل ها از روی فلشم حذف شد! الان اصل  فایل هارو هم ندارم!!!به عنوان تروجان توسط آنتی و..حذف شد....فایل ها هم همینطور که گفتم فقط حال view دارند نه دانلود...بخاط همین هم نمیشه دوباره جای دیگه ای آپ کرد!!!!:yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19)::yahoo (19):


سلام
با این برنامه هم هاردت رو ریکاوری کن و هم فلشت رو 
EASEUS.Data.Recovery.Wizard.Pro.8.6
در مرحله اول از گزینه دلیت فایل استفاده کن ( البته  اگه مربوط به چند روز پیش باشه ) - این گزینه فایل هایی رو که دستی  پاک کردی برات بر میگردونه 
در مرحله دوم پارتیشن ریکاوری کن - یعنی کل فلش یا اون درایوری که داخلش عکس رو داشتی رو کامل ریکاوری کن -  شفاف تر بگم که کل پارتیشنت رو با تمام اطلاعاتش بر میگردونه
درمرحله سوم - فایل ریکاوری کن - که تقریبا مثل مرحله بالاست 
ثانیا
عکس ها هیچ وقت به عنوان تروجان یا ویروس حذف نمیشن 
ویروس فایل هات رو توی فلش مخفی میکنه و شما فکر میکنی  پاک شدن 
با این برنامه میتونی فایل هایی که مخفی شدن رو مجددا نمایش بدی
Anti Hidden

----------


## MahMoUoD

> دوست عزیز من با اکانتم هم وارد میشم فایلی وجود نداره!


سره کاری هست عزیز!

این قسمت از پستشون رو نمیدونم با چه رویی نوشتن!!




> در اینجا لازم میدانم به منظوره اوسکولی بعضی از دوستان براتون بنویسم که
> برای مشاهده این فایل ها باید در مدیافایر(سرور هاست) اکانت داشته باشین...یعنی با اکانت وارد بشین(account permimum)
> البته نیازی به خرید و ایجاد اکانت هم نیست...چون اگه یکم تو فظا بگردید خود دوستان عزیزمون(هکریست های وطن)براتون اکانت رو از قبل ساختن!!!!
> یه چیز دیگه...
> شما نمیتوانید آنها را دانلود کنید!!!!!!!!چون آنها در حالت view only میباشند...
> شرمنده دیگه!



برای دانلود فایل از مدیافایر هیچ اکانتی (چه رایگان و چه پریمیوم) نمیخواد!
حالت view only؟؟!! حالت خوبه دادا؟!

------
البته ایشون نوشتن که برای اسکولی بعضی دوستان....
اما مثل اینکه بعضیا باور کردن حرفاشونو!
 :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Yek.Doost

:Yahoo (65):

----------


## MahMoUoD

در ضمن کلاً ساختار لینک اشتباه هست.
لینک های مدیافایر یا اینجوری هست مثلا:
http://www.me diafire.com/download/d85yhm33f69h8u5
یا اینجوری:
http://www.me diafire.com/download/d85yhm33f69h8u5/cwm-touch-5.0.2.8-mini.tar.zip

نمیشه که ترکیب هردوتاش باشه و بشه این!!
https://www.mediafire.com/sferwg8sdg4img2015.pdf
4img2015.pdf آخرش نشون میده که ....

----------


## joozef

اگه فقط حالت view only داره، میتونی با زدن دکمه prt sc بالای دکمه backspace عکس بگیری از صفحه و بری توی paint کپیش کنی و سیوش کنی و یه جای دیگه آپ کنی ...
میدونی مشکل چیه ؟؟؟
مشکل شما مصداق دقیق همین عکس هست ...

----------


## Yek.Doost

این عکسی که گذاشتی من رو یاده شهید مطهری انداخت
فکر کنم کتاب جاذبه دافعه بود یا داستان راستان
بعضی ها  نمی فهمن که نمی فهمن
بعضی ها میفهمن که نمی فهمن 
جمله سنگین بود -  :Yahoo (20):  یه زنگ تفریح بریم

----------


## Mohammad DH

باو اخه چه اصراری دارید بدبخت دروغ می گه یا نه حالا کار بدی کرده اومده روحیه می ده 
اصلا من نمی فهمم کلا از دو دسته که خارج نیست ۱) یه عده می خوان تغییر کنن و درس بخونن  ۲) یه عده نمی خوان 
اونی که می خواد و داره می خونه بیاد روحیش رو بگیره بره با قدرت ادامه بده اونی هم که نمی خواد بخونه چه اصراری داره ثابت کنه که نه نمی شه 
اصلا شما که می گی نمی شه بیا برو رتبه ۱ کنکور شو اگه با تاثیر معدل نذاشتن بری دانشگاه بیا بزن تو گوش من :yahoo (21):
هان چیه حرف دیگه ای هم موند؟!

----------


## mehdi bey

بالاخره یه آدم حسابی پیدا شد!!
حرف شما کاملا درسته آونی که باید روحیه رو میگرفت،گرفت.......
ولی 
یه عده فقط دنبال اثبات اینن که با معدل پایین نمیشه...اما خودنون هم نمونه زیاد دیدین که حتی در بهترین رشته ها در بهترین شهرها قبول شدن....
چیزی بعنوان دروغ و بعضاً تنها روحیه دادن و این حرفا نیست...من این کارنامه ها رو خودم دیدم و به این باور رسیده بودم....
ولی به دلایلی که خودتتون هم میدونید این فایل ها توسط سازمان سنجش از روی سرور (ها) پاک شدن...البته تنها اشتراک این فایل ها همین جا هم نبود.....ولی هر جور شده تا اون جایی که من اطلاع دارم تمام اسناد موجود در این رابطه جمع شد...و احتمالا خود دو داوطلب هم توسط سازمان تحدید شدند به به خاطر همین هم دیگه جای دیگه ای آپلود نشد...
در ضمن تا اون جایی که من میدونم اون موقع که این فایل ها روی هاست بودند توسط قفل خود سرور محافظت میشدن و شما به هیج وجه نمیتونستید اون ها رو دریافت کنید!فقط مشاهده!!!!نمیدونم واقعا چرا!؟؟؟!
این دکمه prt screen و چند روش پیش پا افتاده که دوستان بیان میکنند هم روی این گونه فایل ها جواب نمیده!  میتونید امتهان کنید!!
در کل واقعیت این بود...و هیچ کس هم مجبور نیست که این رو باور کنه...چون واسه خیلی هاتون قابل درک نیست....
شاید هم به همین خاطر دلیلش رو نگفته بودم....ولی در کل چیزی که مهمه و من فهمیدم و دوست دارم که شما هم بفهمید اینه که
.
*معدل کتبی پایین هرگز مانع قبولی شما در برترین رشته نمیشود!*

----------


## BackStreetBoys

> بالاخره یه آدم حسابی پیدا شد!!
> حرف شما کاملا درسته آونی که باید روحیه رو میگرفت،گرفت.......


عزیز من ، اونیکه بخواد با یکسری حرف بی پایه اساس روحیه بگیره ، همون بهتر روحیه نگیره .

شخصا فک میکنم شما معدلت پایینه ، اومدی فاز برداشتی که بگی آره معدل تاثیرش کمه و ....

بچه ها هم تاییدت کنن تا روحیه ات بره بالا !

اگر قصدت اینه ، بزار خیالتُ راحت کنم !

معدل تاثیر داره ، خوبم تاثیر داره !

اما عوضش قابل جبرانه !

شما درستُ بخون ، انشالله قبول میشی

نیاز به این همه فیلم و سناریو هم نبود

----------


## moozik

> فقط مشاهده!!!!


الان خودت  فایلو میتونی ببینی؟

----------


## Majesty

> اونوقت اگه معدل مثلا 10 باشه رتبه به بی نهایت میل میکنه؟!!


 :Yahoo (4):  :Yahoo (4):

----------

